# Action: Hunting Betrayal



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

_When the chaos sorcerer came to the Thedas sector, little could be done to stop his march. The planetary defence forces were crushed under their own tanks as the sorcerer manipulated and twisted their friends and allies against each other. He did not kill all that did not obey though, instead he forced them to be slaves to the daemons and marines under the sorcerer’s control. The last message sent from the sector was requesting a company of space marines to cleanse the sector and for the sorcerer to be destroyed. While that was all happening, One of the warp hunter’s from the Forgotten Hunters was watching the events unfold and reported back to the Alpha Hunter: Highlander Suicune. When he got the Report, he gave a mission to the warp hunter and gave him a small task force so to go unnoticed from their Malicious Creator…_

The warp hunter, Wolf Keegan, is in charge of the Task force that you are a part of. For many of you, this would be your first mission outside Federation space. It has been two weeks since you have been sent out and you are now prepping for Descent to the planet. You are aboard a small space craft able to enter and exit a planet’s atmosphere while being able to serve as a transport for ground forces. It is no bigger than a rhino and only two pilots are needed to operate the craft.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Allen Blanco: Having only recently woken up from sleep, you feel unusual thoughts floating in your head but they seem familiar. You are sat opposite Fulgris Sastumoto and Gias D’lacy is sat to your left and Torias Vadian is sat to your right. 

Daine Agalwulff: You’ve been doing some research into any records the Forgotten Hunters may have on your family or your chapter, but was called for planet fall before you could delve to much into the records. To your right is sat Fulgris Sastumoto Sat opposite you is Torias Vadian.

Fulgris Sastumoto: You have been from the mess hall, listening to the new Tracker boast about their first mission. You smile and have a quick flash of memory from the fight you had with a daemon prince. You then got called for planet fall and leave the trackers to get ready. Opposite you is sat Allen Blanco, to your left is sat Daine Agalwulff and to your right is sat Pack leader Drago Theranth.

Gias D’lacy: You have been sat in your private quarters, Going over the thoughts of your previous chapter and being disgusted at having to join the Forgotten Hunters. When the call for Planet fall arrived, you arrived and sat down. Opposite you is Pack leader Drago Theranth and to your right is Allen Blanco. You notice that Pack leader Drago Theranth seems to be keeping a close eye on you.

Torias Vadian: You have just finished a sparring session with three trackers and a Seeker from another Squad. You’re aim was to teach them some new moves to defend themselves with but you had a small secret aim to show that you’re the better hunter. You win and congratulate your opposition for putting up a valiant fight. After cooling down for five minute, you are called for planet fall. Opposite you is sat Daine Agalwulff and to your left is Allen Blanco.

Everyone: Converse with each other, as your pack has newly been formed, each one from a different pack. Pack Leader Drago Theranth will respond to any questions you give him and after ten minutes, He will stand up and start giving you your mission objective.

(OOC: This will be the first Role-play that I have GM so bare with me, However, I hope that in spite of me being a newbie, you enjoy the role-play and have a good time!:victory: Any question or querries, PM me)


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Torias ducked as a clumsy blow swung carelessly towards his head from a young tracker. Another tracker attempted to thrust his sparring blade into Torias' chest, but it was an easy attack to predict and Torias expertly blocked it with his own sparing blade. 

The first Tracker swung for his head again. This time Torias thought he would teach the young lad a lesson. Grabbing the tracker's wrist as it came towards him, Torias span inside the trackers guard, elbowing him in the jaw, simultaneously disarming him. With a relatively firm kick the the chest, he sent the young tracker flying out of the battle.

A different tracker fromt the first two came at him from behind, and managed to get a glancing hit on Torias. Slightly surprised, he launched a counter assault against him. He was happy to hee the young tracker valiantly defending his attack. _I have taught them well..._ he thought to himself, just before he fained an attack to his left, onto headbutt the tracker down to the ground. Hard but fair: one of his training motto's he always abbided to.

2 down, 2 to go: the last tracker and a seeker. The seeker had yet to attack, maybe he thought himself worthy of a one-on-one dual? The last tracker, the youngest Torias noticed, had a determined fury burning in his eyes; a fire Torias was all to happy to quench. With one fast, strong swipe of his blade, he broke the trackers blade in two, sending the young tracker back clenching on to his wrist in pain.

It was then the seeker attacked. A flury of blades met Torias' as he began to fall under the Seekers onslaught. It was then torias saw the opening he had waited for. He dropped to the floor, swiping the seekers legs out from under him; quickly regaining his feet and pointing his blade down at the seekers neck.

"And that is a move I should have shown you earlier!" He winked to his fallen comrade, offering his hand to help him back up.

"Very good today, young trackers. Soon I suspect you will be able to take me in battle. Only if you fight together, that is!" Torias laughed to himself. "Remember; hunt as a pack, not a singular individual. It is the best way to take down your prey."

And with that, Torias heard his name called over for planet fall, and ventured to where he was needed.

He sat down next to two brothers he did not recognise. He looked opposite and to his left, addressing them both simultaneously.

"I do not believe we've met, brothers; I am Torias Vadian. Who are you?"


----------



## Eihnlazer (Nov 18, 2010)

A high pitched scream wafted through the air as explosions rang in his ears. Heat flowed across his face as a comforting blue glow ripped through a green armored foe; and he smiled..........

Waking with a start, Allen jumped to his feet as his micro bead dinged off. 

"Allen Blanco here, what is the command?" 

"Report to the warroom for a mission briefing. ETA 1300"

"Understood!"

Quickly donning his armor and gear, Allen set off for his next mission. The details were scarce, but that was normal. They would get most of their info on the planet from their pack leader.

10 hours later:


"I do not believe we've met, brothers; I am Torias Vadian. Who are you?"

Glancing curtly to the left, he examined his fellow packmate. He seemed a brother who voiced his opinions quickly. Not wanting to stand out much just yet, Allen deemed it pertinent to quickly comply with the question.

"Brother seeker Allen Blanco, weapon specialist in the plasma rifle. Nice to meet you."


Allen then nodded and waited patiently for his orders.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Former brother sergeant Gias D'lacy sat in his quarters, "why did this happen to me? Why did the outcast choose me? And why did lord Ruhr believe the outcast? It isn't fair." Gias was speaking to himself, he did this often. Ever since the famous Tonar heresy Gias had been tormented by his conscience. He had though about going to the forgotten hunters chaplains about it but his better side warned it would lead to more loneliness or death. Death that was another thing Gias had though about, he was not scared of death, in fact he almost wished he would be taken to the realm of fallen knights but he still had a shred of hope that one day the regal knights would find him and take him home.

Gias' helmet vox erupted into life one the other side of the room "brother Gias you are required to join your squad for planetfall."

There was no reply required Gias knew what to do, he went to the door and beckoned the nearest serf. "my armour please human,"

"of course Gias" replied the serf and he begun hauling the heavy adamantium onto Gias' limber frame. The serf was swift and the armour was soon fitted, "thank you serf" said Gias. The serf bowed and left the chamber, Gias picked up his boltgun and wept a mental tear. His most reoccurring emotion was the loss of his belloved heavy weapon, he was once a devastator but the forgotten hunters had not seen him fit to serve with their heavy weapons.

Gias arrived in the hanger, there were already a few marines there, he walked over to the left if the group and waited, he did not want to converse with anyone at the moment, he could bear serving with them but it did not mean he had to be friendly. They stood in silence for a while but then the one closest to Gias said,

"I do not believe we've met, brothers; I am Torias Vadian. Who are you?"

"Brother seeker Allen Blanco, weapon specialist in the plasma rifle. Nice to meet you." replied one of the brothers, anger flared in his mind, how dare he rub his bearing of a special weapon in the face of a devastator of the regal knights 1st siege company.

"brother let me ask you a question, do you know the power of the thing you hold in your hand? Do you know what it means to me that you sit there smugly in front of a former devastator? do you know how important it is that you excel in your field? Until you can prove these things to me, you are nothing but an animated corpse, that also goes to you" Gias pointed at the other brother bearing the plasma gun.

"for the rest of you my name is Gias D'lacy formerly of regal knights 1st siege company"

The outburst may have been unececery but he had to make his feeling known otherwise it would end bad for all.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

"brother let me ask you a question, do you know the power of the thing you hold in your hand? Do you know what it means to me that you sit there smugly in front of a former devastator? do you know how important it is that you excel in your field? Until you can prove these things to me, you are nothing but an animated corpse, that also goes to you" Gias pointed at the other brother bearing the plasma gun.

"for the rest of you my name is Gias D'lacy formerly of regal knights 1st siege company"

"I welcome you to our pack, Gias," Torias "Now let's get one thing straight. You are _not_ a Regal Knight. You are a Forgotten Hunter; you are one with the forest, a hunter who knows know limits. You will obey the hunter who is more experienced than you. This is called respect. Learn how it works, or you will be thrown from our sights before you can even think about your expulsion from the Imperial Dogs."

He stared down at Gias, whilst he still respected the marine, he would not have one talk down to the experienced hunters. 

"No Forgotten Hunter takes to the field without knowing how to use the weapons at his disposal You will not find a better special weapons marine than one within the Hunters. It saddens me to hear of your loss of your weapon, do not think that you are any more effective than Allen or I. You will see what I speak off when battle commences. For now, I will begin my prayers to the Emperor in silence."


----------



## Eihnlazer (Nov 18, 2010)

The rather unusually tense way this conversation was heading was not very good for cohersive teamwork. Allen decided he should try to calm the agitated fellow at his side as best he could.

"My indroduction was mearly meant to let you know my capabilities. As a former Heavy Weapon Specialist, you know as much as I that we all take pride in our abilities. The fact that our chapter has allowed me to use such ancient and rare technology as a plasma rifle should let you know that I am no slack off. It is possible still that your skill is greater than mine, but you are an outsider, and i'm sure that your continued service will prove that you are still ready to bear the title of devestator in time."


Hoping that his small speech was enough to calm down brother Gias without making himself look unimportant or naive, Allen could only pray to the God emporer that not everyone in this squad had mental issues and would preform at least well enough to keep themselves alive. 

He had enough trouble at times focusing on himself with all those blasted dreams....


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

The two brothers replied to Gias' speech,

"I did not mean any dis respect hunters just stating that your title is one I long to posses, albeit in a more dramatic manor than perhaps was necasery . And you are wrong I am a regal knight, I posses Diacles gene seed and my chapters values. I fight along side you for it is all I can do other than succumb to the xenon and allow myself to die. But enough discussion of the difference of our chapters just know I will return to them, I cannot give up, I will not give in."

A marine was glaring at him, he looked to be in a position of command. Gias could tell from the way he held himself and the adornments of his armour. It was also obvious to Gias that he would be watched very keenly........


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

fulgirs had come from his meal in the mess hall and secured his equiptment in the storage compartment above his seat. Plopping himself down, he looked around at his new packmates with whom he would soon be fighting along side. In general he didn't liked what he saw, but he noticed the man on his left had an air around; one that Fulgirs liked.

"Hey," he said to the marine on his left(OOC: thats you daine), "whats your name?"


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

*Update*

Before anyone could respond to Gias Speech, Pack Leader Drago Theranth stood up and looked Gias straight into his eye. “Wrong once again Gias, you many Posses Diacles’ Gene-seed but Regal Knight you are no more. You should be glad we accepted you, for otherwise you would have been Forgotten and left for dead, unless you chose to serve the dark powers. We give others a chance to redeem themselves, a Hope. Does you precious Imperium and chapter give that?” He turned to the other seekers in the squad, his green eyes searching each and everyone’s reactions and expressions. “And you the rest of you, remember our motto! “We are Forgotten Hunters. We fight like a pack of wolves. Together we are Strong, but alone: a lone wolf is a dead wolf.”” Once more, Drago turned towards Gias and spoke “You should be glad a Valkyrie is not here, for he would have had you wishing you had never came here. If you wish to employ a heavy weapon here, complete your service as a seeker and you may request to begin the trial for becoming a Stone Bear”

One of the pilots spoke over the intercom “This is Bejan, your pilot, with my co-pilot Thornen. Pack leader, 5 minutes till drop off. Get your squad ready.” Drago grunted and put on the holographic map. “We are to be dropped off here” He began, pointing south. “Five kilometres to the south of this imperial outpost, here” A red circle appeared where the outpost was. “He will have to move through a town, here. We must be careful around that area, as a Tracker squad has reported cultists in the area.” A blue line appeared from the drop off point to the outpost. “Our objective is to take any records or reports prior and during the attack. If you have any questions, now is the time. Otherwise, prep up and get ready!” 



Allen Blanco: You are a little annoyed at the lack of faith that Gias has given you in the use of your plasma rifle, but one of the fellow seekers, Torias Vadian, Speaks up in your defence. How do you feel about the situation? Pack leader Drago Theranth then gets up and sets things straight with Gias, then proceeds to tell you your mission objective. You just hope that you can focus through it. 

Daine Agalwulff: You do not respond to your fellow hunter’s question and instead wait for the pack leader to give his orders. He instead sets Gias straight. As you are from a different chapter, how do you feel about his speech he gave to Gias? Does it offend you? The pack leader then proceeds to give his orders, the bare bones of it anyway.

Fulgris Sastumoto: You ignore the other three seekers arguing with each other and instead turn towards the seeker on your left. He does not respond to you and instead you listen to the others conversation. Pack leader Drago Theranth then proceeds to give you your mission objectives.

Gias D’lacy: You have a heated conversation with the two other seekers in the squad, insulted that two of them have plasma guns while you have a normal equipment of the chapter. Only when you notice the marine opposite you do you realise that he is the pack leader and sets you straight. What are your thought on the chance that you could hold a heavy weapon again? Afterwards, Drago Theranth gives out his orders and Sits down, still looking at you 

Torias Vadian: You speak up for Allen Blanco when he is insulted by the seeker sitting next to Allen. Do you hold distain for him as he is from another chapter? Before you can respond to Gias’ last sentence, the pack leader stands up and sets him straight. He proceeds to give out the orders of the mission, leaving you slightly clearer at what you are doing on the planet.

EVERYONE: How do you all feel about the way your pack leader set things straight with Gias? Was it the right thing to do or will it just make things worse? If any of you have questions, you better ask him now before the mission starts as none of you know what has happend on the planet or why you were sent. You should also prepare yourself, for it might be a dangerous mission.


----------



## Eihnlazer (Nov 18, 2010)

With his mission parameters being laid out, Allen quickly began rechecking his gear. His ammo supplies, while not large, should be plenty for a recon mission. His armor was preforming at a full 99.87% effeciency, which for an older suit was pretty good. His bolt pistol was cleaned and in pristine shape. Finally, he began the warm-up writes of his plasma rifle.

It was a magnificent weapon, older even than the Forgotten Hunters chapter itself and passed down throughout the generations. It had been forged about 250 years after they Horus heresy, and given into service of one of the newly broken up chapters to be used in defence of the slowly rebuilding emperium. It's tally of kills, now long forgotten, would probably be in the 10's of thousands. 

As he was pondering all this, his mind slowly drifted off again, either into a dream or a long lost memory......


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Fulgris ignored what the other Seekers were saying amoungst themselves; knowing full well it was futile bickering. The Pack Leader had been harsh on Gias, but Fulgris realised that the point had to be made, and only someone of the Pack Leader's status had the right to do so.

In any case, everyone else was conversing amuongst themselves, so Fulgris was contetn to listen in on the conversation witht the guy on his left while he blessed himself for battle.

"Divine Emporer, protect my soul that it may fight againbst thine foe. Bless my weapns, that they may deliver divine retribution upon thine enemies." Continuing with his prayer, he made the sign of the Aquila upon each piece of gear and his forehead, and then settled back, closing his eyes and resting while he waited for the command to jump.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Torias stared with a slight hatred at Gias. Who was this Imperial dog to come and join _his_ squad and insult the hunters so? Why he would want anything to do with the Imperium and chapter that had abbandoned him? He would never understand the amount of faith these humans had. He hoped they would realise how far they had strayed from the path the Emperor had laid out for them all, but he doubted they would ever achieve it.

He would await for Gias to prove himself on the battlefield before he changed his opinion of him.

He looked at Allen's plasma gun, before looking down at his own. His was older than the Allen's, a model predating the heresy itself. That he was even trusted with such a relic from the Imperium's glory days was something he held with great pride. He maintainted the master-crafted relic whenever he got the chance, and would continue to do so until his dying day.

He nodded to the pack leader with respect, before placing his old sergeants red helmet onto his head, sealing it in place.

He looked forward to the oncoming battle; each passing second only increasing his enthusiasm.


----------



## Eihnlazer (Nov 18, 2010)

The place was familiar, but he wasnt sure from were. The grassy fields overlooked a plataue were a small villa stood. A beautiful lake could be seen in the distance, about a half mile in width. Far in the distance a small village could be seen, smoke rizing lazily from chimeny's and small specks of people going about their lives.

The boy turned his head to the right and saw a girl on the edge of the treeline, beckoning for him to join her. Without waiting she ran into the forest, their game of tag already in progress. With a laugh he began running her direction, not aware of the strange events that would happen that day...........



The transport suddenly shook hard and Allen was jerked out of his reverie.

"Are we heading into some turbulence, or do we just have a clumsy driver?"


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

The pain and misery flooded into gias' mind, he WAS a regal knight he knew it in his heart, but maybe the forgotten hunter were right? Maybe it was time for him to move on and leave his beloved knights behind. "no that is what they want mento think, they are trying to turn my faith against me" the thoughts just plopped into Gias' mind like a pebble in water.

He was close to replying in a hostile manner but the hope of wielding a heavy weapon shut him up and sent him trailing like a puppy dog, "aye sir, for now I am forgotten by my chapter, a forgotten hunter is what I am now." mumbled Gias, it was barely audible but it should have carried to the pack master.

Gias took the information in from the pilot, he donned his helm and flicked the safety of of his boltgun and readied his mags along his belt for easy acces, he realised that he did not know what he was fighting, "pack master what are we facing down there?"


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

(This is not an update, just something to give others more to post)

The pack leader grunted as Allen asked ”Are we heading into some turbulence, or do we just have a clumsy driver?” The pack leader banged twice on the door to the pilot’s cockpit, shouting “Oi! This is a proper mission, not a God-damned simulation!” The craft shook again, before hearing Bejan over the intercom “Sorry Pack leader, we had run into some unexpected air currents.” In the background, Thornen could be heard muttering about showing off before Bejan switched off the intercom. The pack leader lowered his head and shook it, a smile upon his lips. He raised his head when Gias asked "pack leader, what are we facing down there?" The pack leader still had a smile on his lips, better that Gias was now complacent. The Forgotten Hunters Taught Respect for Each marine, Regardless of whether he came from the imperium or from the federation. “As I did say, our trackers did sight Cultists among the ruins. But to be honest with you Seekers, I know as much as you do. The Higher hunters don’t like handing out information like candy, Besides it’s all apart of your trial of becoming a Full hunter. If we gave you everything, why would you bother doing it?” He asked them all.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

"A true hunter discovers his prey by his own eyes, any seeker worth his salt can identify an enemy as decide how best to slay it in a mere second, Brother Gias!" Torias said, nodding towards the marine.

"Just remember your training, my brother; it will serve you greater even more so thatn Terminator Armour! Just try not to fall behind," Torias winked at Gias, even though he knew his face could not be seen inside his helmet.

"Whatever is down there, we will take its still-beating heart from its chest, aye brothers!" He yelled towards the rest of the squad in an attempt to raise their bonded brotherhood.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

As Torias finished his speech to his fellow seekers, the craft shook violently and forced a couple of seekers out of their seats. “Incoming missiles! Buckle up Seekers!” Shouted Bejan through the intercom. The craft lights, turning from a pale blue, into an angry red, as if threatening the marines if they moved. Drago Theranth strapped himself into his Harness and held his Customised bolter in his hands, His lightning claw retracted. Just as everyone had strapped themselves in, the craft did a full barrel roll, causing loose items to hit the ceiling and fall on the ground, a couple hitting the marines. Stray shot from the land below could be heard chipping the armoured anti-heat plates of the craft. From the cockpit, the two trackers were furiously tapping away at the controls and forcing the craft to do complex and cunning evasive manoeuvres, yet two missiles were still trailing them. Bejan Pointed at a giant canyon to the right. “Thornen, we could lose the missiles in there!” Bejan shouted over the alarms. “Come on Bejan! This isn’t like one of the simulations, like the pack leader said.” Responded Thornen, though he knew that they could stop the missiles for long. 
“Its either that or die! I would rather see that we live!” Bejan joked slightly. Thornen looked hard at Bejan, His eyes not leaving his face, until he let loose a heavy breath and said “Better than nothing I suppose”.

In the back of the craft, Bejan’s voice could be heard over the intercom. Each marine could hear what they were saying. “Seekers, this does not sound good. Brace yourselves in case we crash.” Drago Theranth Told each Seeker, making sure that each was ready. Before Bejan could tell them what was happening, Drago Voxed to them “We know, do it” The craft suddenly had a surge in speed and caused the marines to be shoved to the side of their seats, The craft using the speed at exiting atmosphere. It suddenly decelerated and did a 90 degree turn. Each turning the craft made, the marines moved slightly but did not leave their seat. A resounding explosion could be heard, the sound becoming less faint as the seconds went by. “I think that’s it! We lost ‘em!” Bejan shouted through the intercom. They could be heard cheering and Drago clapped his hands at their bravery, and perhaps luck, they displayed. “Remind me that the next time we have a mission, to have you as a pilot Bejan” Drago chuckled to him. “Will do Pack leader! Will do!” Came the response. The lights turned back to their pale blue colour, Restoring peace back into the craft. But before the pilots could react, or the marines move, an explosion ripped through the middle of the craft, between the doors to the cockpit.

The craft was split into two, each burning as they hit the ground, and causing a crater as they impacted the ground. The two trackers punched out the glass and Thornen pulled Bejan out of the craft, Him leaning on Thornen. Drago and Gias were both able to move, while the others suffered minor injures. “Gias, Go see if Fulgris is still alive! I’ll check on the others!” Drago Ordered Gias. He moved over and saw that Allen had Pulled Torias out of the Wreckage and rubble. Gias and Fulgris walked out of the wreckage as well. Underneath Drago’s helmet, he could be seen smiling, but that soon turned into a grimace as he saw a marine impaled upon the hull of the Craft: Daine Agalwulff. Each marine could see him, aloft the craft. Gias made a move forwards to take him down but Drago put up an arm to stop him. “He is not a Forgotten Hunter, His Gene-seed is of no use to us and As much as I despise leaving him here, it will make sure that any enemies that do come here, to believe that we died in the crash” Drago spoke, loud enough so each Seeker could hear. Drago picked up a sniper rifle from the ground and tossed it to Bejan. “You two go and scout out the area ahead, me and my pack will proceed with the mission.” Drago Gripped both Trackers hands and Nodded. “May you hunt well” Drago said, before turning around to address his squad.

“Seekers! Looks like the enemy know that we are here so we must move before they find us! Gias, up front with me! Torias and Allen, Keep your guns at the sides so that the enemy will think twice before flanking us! Fulgris, Have one eye behind us! Don’t wish for anyone to backstab us!” Drago Ordered the Seekers. “We will continue with the mission, Bejan and Thornen will provide us with information as we go. Seekers, lets hunt!” As he turned around, Claws shooting out and his Tri-barrelled bolter in his left hand, He moved forwards. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Allen Blanco: As you listen to what Torias said, the craft shook violently, causing you to fall from your seat and cause a flashback. Describe what happens. When you regain conciseness, only a couple of seconds had passed, and you strap yourself in your seat. When the Craft Crashes, You are half buried under rubble, dazed, and with a marine’s arm sticking out. You pull him out and find out its Torias, Barely conciseness, and with a piece of metal stuck in his right arm. You pull it out, Carful not to damage his arm, and Walk to the Pack leader. When you see the Pack leader looking up, you turn to see Daine Agalwulff impaled on a massive metal spike. How do you feel at it? 

Fulgris Sastumoto: Daine Agalwulff still remains silent, which you choose to ignore. When the Craft shook violently, you remained in your seat, Seeing Allen fall to the floor. When the Craft Impacts on the ground, you notice a slight pain across your right cheek and realise that it had been cut when you crashed. You pull yourself up, and see Gias looking at you, you follow him and you see the Pack Leader, as well as the other members of the squad, Seeing Daine Agalwulff impaled. What is your reaction to it?

Gias D’lacy: Even though you don’t particularly like or care at what Torias had to say, you listen with half interest. You manage to react quickly and hold on to the bars at the side of you when the craft shook. You hear the two pilots, what do you think at the fact that the Forgotten Hunters allowed mere _Scouts_ to pilot the craft? When the Craft Crashes, You, aside from the Pack leader, are the only one standing without a mark on you. Drago orders you to go see if Fulgris is alive and you proceed into the Wreckage of the craft. You see Fulgris and you gesture for him to follow you. When you see Daine Agalwulff Impaled on the Wreckage, you make a move to retrieve the body, But Drago stops you. Do you feel angry that he had stopped you from taking him down? Or do you believe that the Pack leader is right?

Torias Vadian: As you finished giving your little speech, the craft shakes violently and causes you to slam your head against the side. Even for a marine this would still hurt. You hope that the trackers would be able to fly without anyone dying. When the craft gets hit, you can’t see, completely surrounded by darkness. For a second you believe that you are dead but you feel someone pulling you out of where you are. You see Allen and before you can notice, He pulls out a piece of metal from your arm. You walk with him to the pack leader and see Daine Agalwulff impaled upon the Craft Wreckage. Do you feel sorrow at you of your brothers dying, even if you had not know him well? 

EVERYONE: You all listen to Drago’s orders and go into formation, How does each of you feel about Drago’s decision? You all move silently, do any of you have doubts of each other’s skill?


----------



## Eihnlazer (Nov 18, 2010)

Suddenly thrown to the floor from his seat, Allen's head smash's to the floor, his vision circuits scrambling for a second and.....

Flames and fire falling from the sky, along with great machines that impossibly seem to be floating slowly down. Thier aim isnt perfect though, and they land near the lakeside, a few submerging themselves in great clouds of mist. The haze covers the dane and nothing can be seen inside but flash's of light.


Scared the two children run into the woods, forgetting their game.........

Shaking his head, Allen quickly grabs onto some binding nets when suddenly the ship is ripped apart. Hanging on with all his strength, he manage's to keep himself from hurteling to his doom, but suddenly everything is turned upside down. 

Box's and crates are flipped atop him and some of the seats are dislodged and thrown over his head. Thankfully the mighty power armor prevents the bruise's and cuts that would have likely occurred in such a situation and his own superhuman strength was enough to keep him steady.

Shoving the debris off of himself, Allen stands up and begins inspecting his armor's systems for damage as he notice's one of his fellow brother's arms sticking out from under one of the dislodged seats. Tossing it aside brother Torius is revealed and a piece of shrapnel from the explosion seemed to have lodged itself under his pauldron. 

Quickly dislodging the metal, he pulled Torius to his feet and looked around, noting other movement from his fellow squad members. 

"Pack Leader, is everyone okay?"


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Gias sat in his seat, he was tossed around the bay by the turbulence, it was something he was used to. The air currents around panterra were always volatile and all to susceptible to changing rapidly. Gias listened in and out the pilots commands he was fairly confident they would lose the missile without to much trouble. He was right, the pilots were overjoyed but the astares were of sterner stuff and nothing betrayed their feelings other than a twitch of the lip or a faint spark in the eye. Something thudded into the hull of the craft, "What the h-" Gias never finished his sentence, for a massive explosion blossomed into life right in front of him.

He was soon falling through the air, again Gias wasn't worried about the situation. The Regal Knight were drilled in skydiving as scouts so for Gias this was like a simulation. His armour would absorb most of the damage, and he could minimise the damage by rolling down a slight slope a little way off where he predicted the craft would land.

The movement was fairly successful, the only setback was the position Gias had left his elbow in when he landed, the impact twisted his arm and nearly broke it. But his bones held firm and no real damage was received.

He made his way over to the crafts burning carcass, the pack leader was up and about but the other three were out of his view. "Gias, go see if fulgris is still alive."

Gias searched the craft for the marine, it did not take him long, he pulled the marine out of the metal, and stood him on his feet, "report to drago" suggested Gias, "I'm goof to find Daine,"

Daine was impaled on a sharp piece of the crafts hull, his head was forced upwards in an unnatural position, it was propped up by a solid block from the control console. Gias took the marines helm off, he looked at him in the eyes. There was no certainty but Gias thought he saw the light leave the marines eyes. He moved to take the marine off the spike, at least he could salvage his armour and give him a proper burial. But the pack leader stopped him, he said something about being no use now.

"pack leader even if he is no use I wish to bury him, I have fought beside their chapter once, they bury their dead and I wish to carry out his last rights. I wish to have the same done to me if I die on this planet."


----------

